# SE exam codes



## AndieWoooooooo (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi SE friends,

For the SE exams, do we need to print the whole code of IBC2015 and ASCE7-10, or just a few chapters related to the structural design (say after chapter 16 in IBC 2015)?

In addition, currently, I only had Masonry code edition 2011, not 2013. Is this ok? did you see big changes in this masonry code? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BCEngineer (Feb 19, 2020)

IBC - you may omit some chapters, such as fireproof, glass, etc.

ASCE 7 - you need all chapters. Commentaries are not required, however.

Masonry code - you need the 2013 version.


----------

